# Its weed day...name the strain your smoking on!



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

For me its zookies all day 28% hybrid ..Yes sir!


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2020)

My strain is called deportation


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> My strain is called deportation


sorry jin..Mid evil type laws imo...In times like these on lock down the world needs strong weed and lots of it


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2020)

Dont smoke much flower but got some nice "juicy fruit" wax


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Dont smoke much flower but got some nice "juicy fruit" wax


thats counts ..what thc %


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

wax is great when smoking flower..Flower will keep a steady high and taking a wax dab during this time is great for a huge head rush then back to the flower high..wax goes away a bit to fast for me..Its the crack of thc products


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> thats counts ..what thc %



Not sure its not from a dispensary...if i had to guess id say 75 to 80 ...pretty decent


----------



## Spongy (Apr 20, 2020)

Nothing during the day.  GG4xGeist flower about an hour before bed.  I will probably throw in a little Watermelon Ice for food measure and best sleep ever.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 20, 2020)

Aurora or some Lemon Haze


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Nothing during the day.  GG4xGeist flower about an hour before bed.  I will probably throw in a little Watermelon Ice for food measure and best sleep ever.


GG4 is some good shit ..zookies is half gg4


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 20, 2020)

Sour diesel vapes just for today though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Sour diesel vapes just for today though


23 years ago nyc sour diesel was the best flower strain of all time..I bought a brand new car cause of that strain


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 20, 2020)

My fav ever is the real grand daddy purp love the way it looks and tastes.

But smoking on fruit punch today.


----------



## testnoob (Apr 20, 2020)

Purple punch and snoop dog both 25%


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

testnoob said:


> Purple punch and snoop dog both 25%


u hitting the stores ? Ive been to a few stores by u good shit but  damn $


----------



## testnoob (Apr 20, 2020)

Yeah $165 1/4


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

ANyone ever smoke a strain called Obama lol? It was some strong shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

testnoob said:


> Yeah $165 1/4


On the 8 mile i hit a bunch of stores that took my florida med card ..good shit but damn $$


----------



## testnoob (Apr 20, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> u hitting the stores ? Ive been to a few stores by u good shit but  damn $



Yeah I usually go to bc but decided to try the new one in kzoo.$25 a gram so won't visit often lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 20, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> ANyone ever smoke a strain called Obama lol? It was some strong shit



Obama Kush was an experience for sure!

Today, celebrating (later tonight) with some Triangle Mints.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

testnoob said:


> Yeah I usually go to bc but decided to try the new one in kzoo.$25 a gram so won't visit often lol


its the tax ..god damn 25 a G is crazylol...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Obama Kush was an experience for sure!
> 
> Today, celebrating (later tonight) with some Triangle Mints.


I got Obama in a oregon weed store i went to last oct..Very strong bud


----------



## testnoob (Apr 20, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> its the tax ..god damn 25 a G is crazylol...



Yeah $25 a gram plus 16% sales tax


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 20, 2020)

I started smoking weed in around 1967 at age 15 and was a chronic smoker for 37 yrs until I quit for 10 yrs straight. In the meantime I had moved to Oregon to retire and when it was legalized for recreational use I started up again and even grew a little. Funny back when we were 15 we thought it would be legalized within 10 yrs. and it took nearly 50. The last few months I haven't had much but my favorites were GG4, Durban Poison and Blue Dream. I still got 5 or 6 jars of the shit I grew just rotting in the closet :^ /


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 20, 2020)

You really pay 25 a g?


----------



## testnoob (Apr 20, 2020)

motown1002 said:


> You really pay 25 a g?



Not always but had some extra money. Definitely won't be doing that a lot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Let’s see if u smoke better bud then me . That fag pinkbear need not apply with his dirt weed... true crescendo strain


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 10457
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks delicious i’m smoking  this shit now 




json parser validator


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2020)

I hate all of you......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

One more for you real heads ... mendo breath if u wanna see the devil when u smoke


----------



## Lizard King (Sep 9, 2020)

Cherry Pie and some Bubba Kush


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> Cherry Pie and some Bubba Kush


Pictures dammit


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 9, 2020)

I loved smoking weed. I got sober in '99 though. I haven't had it since. If I could smoke it without going into the depths of opioid addiction amd alcoholism I would.

Problem for me is that it just makes me want more of a buzz until I'm comatose. Willpower is good for everything else except drugs for me.

More power to y'all. Glad you can enjoy it without ruining your life.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> I hate all of you......



No weed in Japan?


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> No weed in Japan?



There is but I’d risk deportation and being separated from my family if caught. 

Not worth it. 

technically it’s not illegal to SMOKE it. Only to posses, buy, grow or sell.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 9, 2020)

Humboldt Wildfire for me tonight


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> There is but I’d risk deportation and being separated from my family if caught.
> 
> Not worth it.
> 
> technically it’s not illegal to SMOKE it. Only to posses, buy, grow or sell.



Understood... Not to be nosey and you don’t have to tell me but how you end up in Japan?


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Understood... Not to be nosey and you don’t have to tell me but how you end up in Japan?



No problem, I think most people know how I got here anyhow. 








Airplane.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 9, 2020)

Dabs dabs dabs!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> No problem, I think most people know how I got here anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Someone say dabs


----------



## bvs (Sep 9, 2020)

Recently got some Durban Poison that i liked a lot, strong but energising


----------



## Old g (Sep 9, 2020)

I just got some Cherry lime haze and candy rain. I like the candy rain better it’s the first 50/50 hybrid I’ve smoked


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Pictures dammit I want pictures


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Real gelato


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

You guys ain’t showing me nothing !


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> You guys ain’t showing me nothing !



you really gonna hate on these??


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2020)

... I never understood the attraction to weed ... in all seriousness I am curious if any of you earn multiple 6 figures per year or more ... my basic thinking has always been that anything that detracts from taking massive action towards my goals is something to be avoided ... I formed that opinion long ago and like many things now in my 50's I understand that I could have been wrong about this topic ... earlier in my life I found myself judging other people for not thinking or acting like me ... today I am much more open ... much less judgmental .. and to be honest I am far happier now ... with that said I still believe in taking massive action towards my goals ... and I do not need anything to alter my state (other than caffeine perhaps) ....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> ... I never understood the attraction to weed ... in all seriousness I am curious if any of you earn multiple 6 figures per year or more ... my basic thinking has always been that anything that detracts from taking massive action towards my goals is something to be avoided ... I formed that opinion long ago and like many things now in my 50's I understand that I could have been wrong about this topic ... earlier in my life I found myself judging other people for not thinking or acting like me ... today I am much more open ... much less judgmental .. and to be honest I am far happier now ... with that said I still believe in taking massive action towards my goals ... and I do not need anything to alter my state (other than caffeine perhaps) ....



Depending on the year and how good it was I have broke the 200k mark a few times in the past few years and consistently stay close to it but out of curiosity what does the money we make and weed smoking  have to do with  taking actions toward my goals?

Good weed is like a good scotch or wine or what ever you prefer. 

Weed also calms my anxiety and well as rages or stress. 

I prefer to smoke weed and use steroids than what I use to do which was drinking and cocaine. 

There is something about a good weed that just makes me happy taste smell the look it's like a beautiful flower that gets you high.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Not everyone shares the same goals or measures of success trans. 

What may seem like a waste of time to some may be what makes life worth living for others.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> ... I never understood the attraction to weed ... in all seriousness I am curious if any of you earn multiple 6 figures per year or more ... my basic thinking has always been that anything that detracts from taking massive action towards my goals is something to be avoided ... I formed that opinion long ago and like many things now in my 50's I understand that I could have been wrong about this topic ... earlier in my life I found myself judging other people for not thinking or acting like me ... today I am much more open ... much less judgmental .. and to be honest I am far happier now ... with that said I still believe in taking massive action towards my goals ... and I do not need anything to alter my state (other than caffeine perhaps) ....


Well good for fukking you ! Another asshole telling us how much money he makes..  you wanna see whos bank account is bigger next u may be surprised. If u don’t smoke don’t smoke but fuk off with your opinion no one asked for.. I don’t understand people like u just as much as u don’t get people like me. Now take your holly ass the fuk up out of here before U really get to know me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> you really gonna hate on these??


Bobby the bottom green is the one I would go with. Less purple the better imo but they look good


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Well good for fukking you ! Another asshole telling us how much money he makes..  you wanna see whos bank account is bigger next u may be surprised. If u don’t smoke don’t smoke but fuk off with your opinion no one asked for.. I don’t understand people like u just as much as u don’t get people like me. Now take your holly ass the fuk up out of here before U really get to know me



Good job explaining so he understands our point pf view.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bobby the bottom green is the one I would go with. Less purple the better imo but they look good



Correct purple just means deprived of oxygen if I am not mistaken and they are always lower potency THC but I just love the way they look and taste. I am ok with less potency once in a while if the taste is there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> ... I never understood the attraction to weed ... in all seriousness I am curious if any of you earn multiple 6 figures per year or more ... my basic thinking has always been that anything that detracts from taking massive action towards my goals is something to be avoided ... I formed that opinion long ago and like many things now in my 50's I understand that I could have been wrong about this topic ... earlier in my life I found myself judging other people for not thinking or acting like me ... today I am much more open ... much less judgmental .. and to be honest I am far happier now ... with that said I still believe in taking massive action towards my goals ... and I do not need anything to alter my state (other than caffeine perhaps) ....


By the way prick u live in Arizona a cheap fukking state I could have bought 3 houses or condos if I wanted to live there .. but I didn’t cause it’s hot dump of a shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Gary payton


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Some 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
fine greens


----------



## Old g (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Well good for fukking you ! Another asshole telling us how much money he makes..  you wanna see whos bank account is bigger next u may be surprised. If u don’t smoke don’t smoke but fuk off with your opinion no one asked for.. I don’t understand people like u just as much as u don’t get people like me. Now take your holly ass the fuk up out of here before U really get to know me


Lmao, I ****ing love my weed, it’s good shit. I’ve been sticking a pin in my ass for the last 25 yrs, keeps me nice and mellow, I still get a buzz going in the dispensary and seeing what new strain I wanna try next, I feel like a little kid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Old g said:


> Lmao, I ****ing love my weed, it’s good shit. I’ve been sticking a pin in my ass for the last 25 yrs, keeps me nice and mellow, I still get a buzz going in the dispensary and seeing what new strain I wanna try next, I feel like a little kid


Good man do what makes u happy


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 9, 2020)

Blue Dream & Head Band were my favorite.

havent smoked since January 2014 (1984 through 2014)

never said I quit & will blaze again someday


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

I got some advice for all my brothers here .. Next time some dick is bragging about how much money he makes ROB his punk ass


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Well good for fukking you ! Another asshole telling us how much money he makes..  you wanna see whos bank account is bigger next u may be surprised. If u don’t smoke don’t smoke but fuk off with your opinion no one asked for.. I don’t understand people like u just as much as u don’t get people like me. Now take your holly ass the fuk up out of here before U really get to know me



I never said I make a certain amount of money .. I asked if WEED SMOKERS were productive financially ... do you believe it decreases your potential to earn money or be a business owner ... I never got into because I did not want the distraction ... no need to flip out ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I never said I make a certain amount of money .. I asked if WEED SMOKERS were productive financially ... do you believe it decreases your potential to earn money or be a business owner ... I never got into because I did not want the distraction ... no need to flip out ...


Bullshit ... I have zero patience for bullshit these days. Ya we make money weed isn’t free


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Anyone know what this is?It pure thc crystal. Not for beginners


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

It’s 100 a gram so ya weed people ain’t broke


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Blue Dream & Head Band were my favorite.
> 
> havent smoked since January 2014 (1984 through 2014)
> 
> never said I quit & will blaze again someday


if I had to pick one guy  to get high with just off the top of my head it would be you


----------



## DF (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't have any weed pictures BB.  I tried weed just out of high school a hand full of times.  A month or so ago the wife brought home some gummy deals & lozenges.  She bugged me until I tried them.  I'm guessing pretty weak stuff idk.  Maybe the wife & I will give it a smoke someday.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

DF said:


> I don't have any weed pictures BB.  I tried weed just out of high school a hand full of times.  A month or so ago the wife brought home some gummy deals & lozenges.  She bugged me until I tried them.  I'm guessing pretty weak stuff idk.  Maybe the wife & I will give it a smoke someday.


I’ll never tell anyone that they should smoke or it will make your life better . It’s not for everyone and most edibles unless they are made correctly with top grade pot are not very strong . I need about a gram to even feel it while others take 30 mg and are blasted


----------



## Old g (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank god for weed this last six months.Its been a nightmare where I live, since when did smoking weed make you broke, what a stupid commentary on society. Let’s go drink a bottle of single malt because that’ll make me rich.Whos that filthy rich billionaire that owns his own brand and hangs with 20 models constantly, guys gotta joint in his mouth in every pic you see him in, he also forgoes growth and goes right to the stem cell injection, id hate to be him


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bullshit ... I have zero patience for bullshit these days. Ya we make money weed isn’t free



ZERO patience ... my a$$ ... since when has SI or UGBB condoned posts about recreational drug use (legal or not .. and its not legal in much of the US) .... the more I thing about it ... its completely contrary to the body building lifestyle or healthy lifestyle ... I don't care if anyone asked for my opinion ... I have ZERO patience for this shlt .. I've been on SI as long as you ... and don't want to see recreational drugs use discussed or displayed here ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> ZERO patience ... my a$$ ... since when has SI or UGBB accepted posts about recreational drug use (legal or not .. and its not legal in much of the US) .... the more I thing about it ... its completely contrary to the body building lifestyle or healthy lifestyle ... I don't care if anyone asked for my opinion ... I have ZERO patience for this shlt .. I've been on SI as long as you ... and don't want to see recreational drugs use discussed or displayed here ...


This just proves what Dumb fuk u are .. aas are drugs u asshole and a lot more harmful then weed .. no one gives a fuk what u want to see or not see .. If you have been using gear so long why haven’t u ever showed off that amazing drug free body u must have by now .. With all that money u must have in the bank go read a book on the benefits of thc..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

How’s that weed look transsexual ?? You like it


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> ZERO patience ... my a$$ ... since when has SI or UGBB condoned posts about recreational drug use (legal or not .. and its not legal in much of the US) .... the more I thing about it ... its completely contrary to the body building lifestyle or healthy lifestyle ... I don't care if anyone asked for my opinion ... I have ZERO patience for this shlt .. I've been on SI as long as you ... and don't want to see recreational drugs use discussed or displayed here ...



Marijuana is a gray area. This thread stays. If you really have an issue you’ll have to go directly to Admin. It’s his board. 



Bro Bundy said:


> This just proves what Dumb fuk u are .. aas are drugs u asshole and a lot more harmful then weed .. no one gives a fuk what u want to see or not see .. If you have been using gear so long why haven’t u ever showed off that amazing drug free body u must have by now .. With all that money u must have in the bank go read a book on the benefits of thc..





Bro Bundy said:


> How’s that weed look transsexual ?? You like it



This is not the flame forum B.B. no more insults towards other members.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> Marijuana is a gray area. This thread stays. If you really have an issue you’ll have to go directly to Admin. It’s his board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it in the flame section then ... I didn’t insult anyone


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> This just proves what Dumb fuk u are .. aas are drugs u asshole and a lot more harmful then weed .. no one gives a fuk what u want to see or not see .. If you have been using gear so long why haven’t u ever showed off that amazing drug free body u must have by now .. With all that money u must have in the bank go read a book on the benefits of thc..



I've never said I have a killer drug free body ... or with AAS for that matter ... I just am stating my preference as a long time SI member ... this is NOT A RECREATIONAL drug site .. never has been - and I'd like to see it stay recreational drug free ... the real effects of smoking weeds is unknown as its been underground for 50 years ... you are the dumb a$$ .. this entire site is about AAS use and that lifestyle ... not weed or recreational drug use ....

I will not be running off to the admin ... I've had my say .. its up to the entire membership (and mgt / ownership) to decide if they want recreational drug use flaunted on this board ...


----------



## Beserker (Sep 9, 2020)

I don’t toke anymore, but back in the 90s, I used to get some local Schuyler Skunk that was legendary.  A true Skunk No. 1, army green and thick and stinky... said to have been uniquely propagated by an old UVA horticultural professor in the 60’s.  A true one toke choke sit down and drool strain.  You had to be connected to get this stuff... it was rare.

Schuyler/Blue Ridge of VA is the equivalent of the Emerald Triangle in Cali and was featured in High Times in 95 or 96 I believe.


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Put it in the flame section then ... I didn’t insult anyone



I consider “dumb fuk” an insult. 

If you have any other issues with the way The board is managed, advise me by PM.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> I consider “dumb fuk” an insult.
> 
> If you have any other issues with the way The board is managed, advise me by PM.


I’m very aware freedom of speech is being managed into the ground . I respect u and mugzy no pm needed. I prefer the flame section . Freedom of speech is important to me and real Americans


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 9, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 10467
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do i do!!!!!!


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I never said I make a certain amount of money .. I asked if WEED SMOKERS were productive financially ... do you believe it decreases your potential to earn money or be a business owner ... I never got into because I did not want the distraction ... no need to flip out ...



I'll answer this in a much nicer way than bundy... lol everyone smokes weed...no i know not everyone but a lot...its no different than sitting down for beers...as for do we make money...well fukk yes we make money lol...during my time in construction I made well over 6 figures and high as hell while doing. It..now I play music for money and damn near gonna make that much this year and won't hardly leave my home studio... smoking weed and being productive have nothing to do with each other...if people can't function while they are smoking then maybe they shouldn't do it...and I'm not sure what figures someone makes even matters...what if someone smokes and makes 60k?..is he a loser..i wouldn't think so.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 9, 2020)

and for the record, despite being a high school dropout and stoner from 14-25 years old, I’ve been a small business owner and make 6 figures.  Pot never demotivated me, I always worked harder while stoned.  

IMO, if it’s in you to succeed, you will.  If you’re lazy at heart, you’ll find a way to slack.  Weed is the perfect compliment to bodybuilding... Keeps the appetite up when you’re trying to get 5k cals in, helps you relax and sleep after a grueling day and workout, and takes those aches and pains away.  I used to love a toke on arm day, seems like the pump was intensified.

I am saving to put my two kids through college now, but when they’re taken care of and I’m in a good place, I’m gonna catch up for lost time...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I've never said I have a killer drug free body ... or with AAS for that matter ... I just am stating my preference as a long time SI member ... this is NOT A RECREATIONAL drug site .. never has been - and I'd like to see it stay recreational drug free ... the real effects of smoking weeds is unknown as its been underground for 50 years ... you are the dumb a$$ .. this entire site is about AAS use and that lifestyle ... not weed or recreational drug use ....
> 
> I will not be running off to the admin ... I've had my say .. its up to the entire membership (and mgt / ownership) to decide if they want recreational drug use flaunted on this board ...


Don’t you know how to workout by now ?? Do we have to talk about putting things up and down 24/7? This board is about many things and marijuana is a medically accepted almost everywhere for its health benefits. I’m gonna keep posting pics of u like it or not or until the owner says stop.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

How was that Jin ? No insults right


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2020)

Medically accepted ... ?  So is morphine and fentanyl ... so what ... I don't want to see pics of those either ... recreational drug use although many us have done all sorts of different ones ... that does not change the fact that none of them will improve anyone's physical condition ... nor will weed ... regardless of the propaganda ... smoking anything (or vaping) is bad news period ... remember 70 years ago many doctors said smoking cigarettes was healthy ... people knew better and its the same today ... its one thing to do it regardless (because you like getting high as F) .. but to state that smoking anything is healthy is contrary to common sense.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Medically accepted ... ?  So is morphine and fentanyl ... so what ... I don't want to see pics of those either ... recreational drug use although many us have done all sorts of different ones ... that does not change the fact that none of them will improve anyone's physical condition ... nor will weed ... regardless of the propaganda ... smoking anything (or vaping) is bad news period ... remember 70 years ago many doctors said smoking cigarettes was healthy ... people knew better and its the same today ... its one thing to do it regardless (because you like getting high as F) .. but to state that smoking anything is healthy is contrary to common sense.


can you go to store and buy morphine or fent?? No you can’t your extremely uneducated on this subject. It has tremendous health benefits


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Just got this beautiful sour diesel...


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 10, 2020)

Are you retarded ... yes with a prescription ... the health benefits are greatly exaggerated ... smoking anything is contrary to a healthy lifestyle ... period ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2020)

View attachment 10474

	

		
			
		

		
	
Pure thc oil . Treats cancer and children with multiple health issues . It’s in a syringe so certain people will let it slide cause well it’s in a syringe lol


----------



## Jin (Sep 10, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Jin where u at ? He insulted me



And he got a warning. Same privilege I afforded you.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

Blue dream...the only way to fly. Though I keep getting sleepy as I study for my test -I’m sure this is an old post but I saw a response from Jin so there.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 10, 2020)

If I’m gonna waste money and brain cells on drugs, I’m gonna use real drugs.  
GTFO with that gateway haha


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 10, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> ZERO patience ... my a$$ ... since when has SI or UGBB condoned posts about recreational drug use (legal or not .. and its not legal in much of the US) .... the more I thing about it ... its completely contrary to the body building lifestyle or healthy lifestyle ... I don't care if anyone asked for my opinion ... I have ZERO patience for this shlt .. I've been on SI as long as you ... and don't want to see recreational drugs use discussed or displayed here ...


Dude Arnold was a huge stoner who also smoked stogies.  
Not to mention weed is probably a lot better than slamming cortisone in the long run.


----------



## Old g (Sep 10, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> Blue dream...the only way to fly. Though I keep getting sleepy as I study for my test -I’m sure this is an old post but I saw a response from Jin so there.


Blue dream, absolute best. I cant find it in any of the dispensary near me


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> looks delicious i’m smoking  this shit now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This shit looks moldyAF


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

The best one  I had in decades was the Romulan; very earthy taste-got me to start like to drink Mezcal (if I ever drink liquor )


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 10460
> View attachment 10460
> 
> 
> ...



Pneumatic press for some live resin


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Pictures dammit I want pictures



You mean “incrimination” —LOL


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> ... I never understood the attraction to weed ... in all seriousness I am curious if any of you earn multiple 6 figures per year or more ... my basic thinking has always been that anything that detracts from taking massive action towards my goals is something to be avoided ... I formed that opinion long ago and like many things now in my 50's I understand that I could have been wrong about this topic ... earlier in my life I found myself judging other people for not thinking or acting like me ... today I am much more open ... much less judgmental .. and to be honest I am far happier now ... with that said I still believe in taking massive action towards my goals ... and I do not need anything to alter my state (other than caffeine perhaps) ....



What does someone’s salary say about someone who smokes? Instead, one should be asking, “do those that think they make a lot really don’t - because they have nothing else to which they can compare it to?”  Instead, you should be comparing which efforts within your own life are paying off. Are you one of those that are content with one single payback on one hugely invested effort or do you want to spread that risk and leverage the small but quantitative efforts and remain consistent across all levels?


----------



## Deadhead (Sep 10, 2020)

Mach 1 this week


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 10, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> What does someone’s salary say about someone who smokes? Instead, one should be asking, “do those that think they make a lot really don’t - because they have nothing else to which they can compare it to?”  Instead, you should be comparing which efforts within your own life are paying off. Are you one of those that are content with one single payback on one hugely invested effort or do you want to spread that risk and leverage the small but quantitative efforts and remain consistent across all levels?



My intention was to ask people who smoked weed if they believed that it reduced their motivation .. it was not meant to be a dick measuring contest about income ... I know when I was drinking .. I was far less motivated (to workout work - in my business - in relationships) ... the way I approached the topic was confrontational (my bad for sure) ... I know many people are very involved with weed ... 

My other point was the SI / UGBB does not condone or support the discussion of recreational drugs ... or at least it has not previously ... everyone knows how I feel about that so I leave it there ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> This shit looks moldyAF




SMH sure ok


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> My intention was to ask people who smoked weed if they believed that it reduced their motivation .. it was not meant to be a dick measuring contest about income ... I know when I was drinking .. I was far less motivated (to workout work - in my business - in relationships) ... the way I approached the topic was confrontational (my bad for sure) ... I know many people are very involved with weed ...
> 
> My other point was the SI / UGBB does not condone or support the discussion of recreational drugs ... or at least it has not previously ... everyone knows how I feel about that so I leave it there ...



Technically it’s not recreational for me I have a medical card.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> SMH sure ok



I meant it as a good thing; meaning it looks potent.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 11, 2020)

Weed is legal here, no need for a card. So.. .


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 11, 2020)

I've always believed that Free weed is the best!
Haven't smoked in a few years due to the fact of drug testing w employment! Not worth the bullshit trying to get around the test & jepordizes my job! I rather have money to burn then weed these days!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> I meant it as a good thing; meaning it looks potent.



many sorries lol it’s a hostile thread


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> many sorries lol it’s a hostile thread



It’s all good. Most people on here at chill


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 29, 2021)

Strawberry  cough .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2021)

Right now puffing on some ATF - Alaskan Thunder Fuck Its great but have snacks on hand , cus you're  gonna get the munchies like a mother fucker. 








						Alaskan Thunder Fuck aka ATF, Alaskan Thunder, Alaskan Thunder F*** Weed Strain Information | Leafly
					

Alaskan Thunder Fuck (also referred to as ATF, Matanuska Thunder Fuck or Matanuska Tundra) is a legendary sativa marijuana strain originating in the Matanuska Valley area of Alaska. According to the legend, it was originally a Northern California sativa crossed with a Russian ruderalis, but...




					www.leafly.com


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Strawberry  cough .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The wife likes it , I was a bit sad, it didn't taste like strawberry dang it but its got a good head and its definitely a quality smoke.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 29, 2021)

Yano said:


> The wife likes it , I was a bit sad, it didn't taste like strawberry dang it but its got a good head and its definitely a quality smoke.



In not that impressed by it. It’s a sativa. I prefer the indica/hybrids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> In not that impressed by it. It’s a sativa. I prefer the indica/hybrids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you like the fruity tasting Xbreeds , check out Blue Widow , Blueberry White Widow cross thats a hybrid and really tasty. Not to powerful runs like 14 , 15% thc so its a good all day puffer that tastes really nice.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 29, 2021)

Yano said:


> If you like the fruity tasting Xbreeds , check out Blue Widow , Blueberry White Widow cross thats a hybrid and really tasty. Not to powerful runs like 14 , 15% thc so its a good all day puffer that tastes really nice.



No, i need like 85-86%; otherwise I’m just wasting lung 🫁. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 29, 2021)

I don't even know these days. Back in early 2k, I was a super big fan of sour diesel, had an entire brick of kief. Would love to get another one of those someday. 



transcend2007 said:


> My intention was to ask people who smoked weed if they believed that it reduced their motivation .. it was not meant to be a dick measuring contest about income ... I know when I was drinking .. I was far less motivated (to workout work - in my business - in relationships) ... the way I approached the topic was confrontational (my bad for sure) ... I know many people are very involved with weed ...
> 
> My other point was the SI / UGBB does not condone or support the discussion of recreational drugs ... or at least it has not previously ... everyone knows how I feel about that so I leave it there ...


I realize this thread is over a year old, as is your comment... it's legal in Virginia, no different than drinking a glass of bourbon. My wife and friends say I'm in a much better mood after I smoke. Much more sociable and happy. It's likely the Adderall that I've been on for 27yrs that had a negative impact on my sociability, but I function about as well as a chicken running around with its head cut off if I don't take my add medicine. 

That said if I get stoned out of my mind, ya I'm a useless lazy piece of shit. Gotta find that healthy medium that doesn't sedate you too much, a subtle buzz from a good sativa, I'll clean the house, wash the dishes, actually be more eager to hit the gym, not be argumentative or really agitated while running tren etc. 

Unfortunately for my wife, it's still against the rules, and zero tolerance at work. So I only risk it a few times a year so I know I'm able to piss clean in under 3 days.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 29, 2021)

Bit of the Sundae Driver this past weekend.


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> No, i need like 85-86%; otherwise I’m just wasting lung 🫁.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh , I dont think thats possible from flowers , thats like vape and oil concentrations. I cant handle that too often I gag like no tomorrow end up having to change muh drawers. Highest thing I grow is the GG4 - Gorilla Glue#4 that runs around 30% for flowers thats really high and it can give some folks that arent used to it like an anxiety attack. Total couch lock , burn a fatty put on scooby doo and just hold the fuck on.


----------



## flenser (Nov 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I don't even know these days. Back in early 2k, I was a super big fan of sour diesel, had an entire brick of kief. Would love to get another one of those someday.
> 
> 
> I realize this thread is over a year old, as is your comment... it's legal in Virginia, no different than drinking a glass of bourbon. My wife and friends say I'm in a much better mood after I smoke. Much more sociable and happy. It's likely the Adderall that I've been on for 27yrs that had a negative impact on my sociability, but I function about as well as a chicken running around with its head cut off if I don't take my add medicine.
> ...


It's legal in VA, but so far the vape shops setup in virtually strip mall can't get a license to actually sell the stuff. I "found" some seeds to grow and they are coming along fine. It will take a few months to fast grow them into flowering plants. 

Never been into smoking it much, so a few small plants will likely be more than I need for a long time. Have a friend who uses the stuff in his cooking I can give it to..


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 29, 2021)

Yano said:


> Oh , I dont think thats possible from flowers , thats like vape and oil concentrations. I cant handle that too often I gag like no tomorrow end up having to change muh drawers. Highest thing I grow is the GG4 - Gorilla Glue#4 that runs around 30% for flowers thats really high and it can give some folks that arent used to it like an anxiety attack. Total couch lock , burn a fatty put on scooby doo and just hold the fuck on.


Gorilla Glue is my current smoke. It’s legal to grow pot here, so I have jars of the stuff. 

It was grown outdoors, so I doubt that it’s 30% but it has a nice flavour and will knock you on your ass.  Great for leg day doms.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2021)

I was smoking on some banana OG last night. Very mild and mellow. Good smoke before bed time.


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Gorilla Glue is my current smoke. It’s legal to grow pot here, so I have jars of the stuff.
> 
> It was grown outdoors, so I doubt that it’s 30% but it has a nice flavour and will knock you on your ass.  Great for leg day doms.


Legal here as well and both the Mrs and I have medical cards so we can grow a bit more with that. It's 3 flowering plants here per person , 6 flowering at a time if you have a Med Card.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2021)

Yano said:


> Legal here as well and both the Mrs and I have medical cards so we can grow a bit more with that. It's 3 flowering plants here per person , 6 flowering at a time if you have a Med Card.


Do you grow outside to maximize yield? I'd like to grow again, but would only do it if it was legal so I can harness the power of the sun.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Do you grow outside to maximize yield? I'd like to grow again, but would only do it if it was legal so I can harness the power of the sun.


I’m with you. Indoor is generally stronger but I love the flavour of some good old grown-with-love outdoor.

I lived out in B.C. when I was younger and they showed me their ways.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I’m with you. Indoor is generally stronger but I love the flavour of some good old grown-with-love outdoor.


If you grow in a greenhouse, and it's well controlled, then outdoor can be just as potent. Keep it safe from getting pollinated and from pests 

Nothing beats the power of the sun. No lamp can put out as many lumens per SQ ft than the sun.

Anyway, I live in Texas... So it's just a pipe dream for me Right now.


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Do you grow outside to maximize yield? I'd like to grow again, but would only do it if it was legal so I can harness the power of the sun.


Both , outside in the summer , and inside in the winter and spring. Tents also good for a few tomato plants.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 29, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I’m with you. Indoor is generally stronger but I love the flavour of some good old grown-with-love outdoor.
> 
> I lived out in B.C. when I was younger and they showed me their ways.



Are you gonna start singing “Sweet Leaf  “?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

I have none but would love some lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2021)

PZT said:


> I have none but would love some lol


One of these guys lol


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> One of these guys lol


hey bro, Im just trying get in rotation


----------



## TomJ (Nov 30, 2021)

Lol instead of a UGBB book club we got an UGBB bud of the week club. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 30, 2021)

PZT said:


> hey bro, Im just trying get in rotation



You can come over bruh, I’ll smoke you out; or maybe you’ll smoke me out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 30, 2021)

Strawberry cough…


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 30, 2021)

Sin-Mint Cookies tonight. Got a great head on it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Sin-Mint Cookies tonight. Got a great head on it.


I got the same strain right now mate


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 1, 2021)

Let's see what strain I pick up at my barber appt tomorrow.  No sativa's for me; highly overrated.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Let's see what strain I pick up at my barber appt tomorrow.  No sativa's for me; highly overrated.


Craziness.. sativa's are my favorite. I save indicas for late night.


----------



## bvs (Dec 1, 2021)

Im on medicinal cannabis which is almost unheard of here in Australia and recreational use is still highly illegal. I get 30g of Beacon Medical Girl Scout Cookies every 3 weeks for $400 which is more or less on par with street price for an ounce of good stuff


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 1, 2021)

bvs said:


> Im on medicinal cannabis which is almost unheard of here in Australia and recreational use is still highly illegal. I get 30g of Beacon Medical Girl Scout Cookies every 3 weeks for $400 which is more or less on par with street price for an ounce of good stuff



Fuck Australia. For sooooo many reasons.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2021)

bunch of burn outs


----------



## flenser (Dec 1, 2021)

Wish mine would grow faster. Never been into smoking it much, but it would be nice while I'm on DNP and not drinking. Might have to get some the old fashioned way..


----------



## Yano (Dec 1, 2021)

flenser said:


> Wish mine would grow faster. Never been into smoking it much, but it would be nice while I'm on DNP and not drinking. Might have to get some the old fashioned way..


check into some of the autoflower strains for your next grow , they can go 16 even 18 hours of light a day and some have some short growing cycles some strains can be ready for harvest in 70 to 90 days if your growing indoors.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 1, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Fuck Australia. For sooooo many reasons.



[edit] (for my Australian mate) - That’s a lot of GSC to be smoking that much. I have to vary the strains cos smoking too much one thing is not good enough for me. I become tolerant to its effects after a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 1, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Got a great head on it.



(In a whispering voice-That’s wot she said )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Dec 1, 2021)

If any one is legal and enjoys indoor growing this is one of my favorites you've heard me mention a couple of times. 








						BlimBurn Seeds Gorilla G4 Auto Feminized Seeds
					

GG#4 is one of the best-sellers in the U.S. A favorite for growers with a taste for big buds loaded with trichomes, making it an ideal strain for extracting Rosin, Wax or Hash.




					seedsupreme.com


----------



## flenser (Dec 1, 2021)

Yano said:


> check into some of the autoflower strains for your next grow , they can go 16 even 18 hours of light a day and some have some short growing cycles some strains can be ready for harvest in 70 to 90 days if your growing indoors.


I did buy some seeds, including one autoflower version, but the seeds I started growing are from a dresser that had been in storage since at least the early 80's. If I had to name the strain it would be Dismal Swamp, since that's where they were grown. I was surprised they even sprouted - only 7 out of 31 seeds made it. I should have started with the autoflower seeds, since these are growing pretty slow.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 2, 2021)

Back in the good ol days of college it was much easier to get designer herb.  Now with it being legal in my state I don't notice the differences as much as I used to.  That said I usually stick to a sativa for the vape and a hybrid for the edibles.  I never had a vape in college.  I don't recall if they even existed back then.  

Slic.


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 2, 2021)

Sour Diesel is always my go to.


----------



## bvs (Dec 2, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Fuck Australia. For sooooo many reasons.


So many, but i think we are great in other ways haha


----------



## bvs (Dec 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> [edit] (for my Australian mate) - That’s a lot of GSC to be smoking that much. I have to vary the strains cos smoking too much one thing is not good enough for me. I become tolerant to its effects after a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ive cut my use down from from a 5g to 1g a day, too much is a bad thing


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Back in the good ol days of college it was much easier to get designer herb.  Now with it being legal in my state I don't notice the differences as much as I used to.  That said I usually stick to a sativa for the vape and a hybrid for the edibles.  I never had a vape in college.  I don't recall if they even existed back then.
> 
> Slic.


Get ye a Volcano, Mate. Bit spendy up front but it's built like a tank and it will change your world view on vaping the Buddha. I use so much less herb with this rig than I ever did with a Bob Marley and can temp step if I'm in an introspective mood or just go full retard and set to 'bake my brain' if I'm ready to settle in for the night.


----------



## Yano (Dec 2, 2021)

True Rasta Irie !!!








						Jamaican Pearl Weed Strain Information | Leafly
					

Jamaican Pearl is a sweetly potent outdoor sativa strain from Dutch breeder Sensi Seeds whose presence will bring a taste of the Caribbean to cannabis consumers. Jamaica is home to sativas of astounding quality and potency, selectively bred for countless generations. This strain, a genetic cross...




					www.leafly.com


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

I picked up some Blood 🩸 Orange  yesterday.


----------



## Yano (Dec 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I picked up some Blood 🩸 Orange  yesterday.


Alborosie !! got this and a few others of his jams in my playlist. Right on !!


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

Yano said:


> Alborosie !! got this and a few others of his jams in my playlist. Right on !!



I like His song “No Cocaine” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Samp3i (Dec 2, 2021)

Wish I could do drugs 
Enjoy it guys, one of the few good things in life are weed and all derivates and psychedelic substances. ❤️


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 2, 2021)

Sober Sally reporting...taking a big puff of semi-clean air....ohh yea...I'm torched bruhs 🥴


----------



## bvs (Dec 2, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Get ye a Volcano, Mate. Bit spendy up front but it's built like a tank and it will change your world view on vaping the Buddha. I use so much less herb with this rig than I ever did with a Bob Marley and can temp step if I'm in an introspective mood or just go full retard and set to 'bake my brain' if I'm ready to settle in for the night.


I have the mighty which was what my doc recommended, not cheap, but a great bit of kit. You can actually taste the weed without that burnt sort of taste and its easier on your lungs 

What temperature(s) do you do?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2021)

bvs said:


> I have the mighty which was what my doc recommended, not cheap, but a great bit of kit. You can actually taste the weed without that burnt sort of taste and its easier on your lungs
> 
> What temperature(s) do you do?


Mighty's a great rig as well - can't go wrong with German engineering.

I run at 187 most nights, sometimes will start a bit lower with some fresh so I can really taste the terps and then gradually increase it. If I'm looking to be in fer the night, I might pop up to 'round 200. Rarely go any higher unless I'm working with concentrates.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Wish I could do drugs
> Enjoy it guys, one of the few good things in life are weed and all derivates and psychedelic substances. ❤️


Only natural organix, whether it be herb, fungus or hops for me bruv.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sober Sally reporting...taking a big puff of semi-clean air....ohh yea...I'm torched bruhs 🥴


Yo Sallie, there's nothing wrong with being high on life.  'specially at high altitudes (imagine how much you higher you'd be if you did?)


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

Herb is a plant.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Only natural organix, whether it be herb, fungus or hops for me bruv.


You are missing something wonderful in not doing LSD or MDMA 😉

But you can do DMT that's organic


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> You are missing something wonderful in not doing LSD or MDMA 😉
> 
> But you can do DMT that's organic



I've done MDMA (original recipe) in my youths, doesn't make sense to do them now.  Ne'er done LSD nor DMT.  tend to avoid the major portal openers.  My friends say they saw fallen angels (nephal), Ghonesh, and aliens.  I've heard of tattoo artist that have done it and come back tattooing their eyeballs black to look like those entities.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Get ye a Volcano, Mate. Bit spendy up front but it's built like a tank and it will change your world view on vaping the Buddha. I use so much less herb with this rig than I ever did with a Bob Marley and can temp step if I'm in an introspective mood or just go full retard and set to 'bake my brain' if I'm ready to settle in for the night.


I have a volcano, it's probably 14 years old at this point, it's great.

I also have a silver surfer, and I think this hits way better than the volcano; it's just not as convenient since you get an entire bag of vape with the volcano vs taking hits off a whip.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 3, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Get ye a Volcano, Mate. Bit spendy up front but it's built like a tank and it will change your world view on vaping the Buddha. I use so much less herb with this rig than I ever did with a Bob Marley and can temp step if I'm in an introspective mood or just go full retard and set to 'bake my brain' if I'm ready to settle in for the night.



That's exactly what I had back then.  It cost $539 for the analog one around 2005.  I don't use enough cannabis these days to justify spending $539 on a vaporizer.  Back then it was purchased as a "cost savings" measure.  I was able to decrease my smoking by half a gram a day.  Over the course of a few years that really adds up.  It's not the same effect as a bong was.  Vaped herb was more wakeful whereas bong hits were more sedating.  Now it's possible to get a cartridge at the dispensary for $75 and a vape thing at the store for $40.  I've had the same cart for at least 6 months.  I went from smoking an eighth a day to a couple times a week at most.  

Slic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2022)

man i just hit the mac 1 29% hybrid and its fucking awesome! perfect for cardio and lifting


----------



## Grinch (May 14, 2022)

my florida friends just pick up whatever is on sale. Pre ground half oz for dirt cheap , could  care less if it’s already picked apart lol. Anything indica is gtg


----------



## Yano (May 14, 2022)

Chocolope in the bubbler and ready to go , Chocolate Thai x Cannelope Haze








						Chocolope aka D-Line Weed Strain Information | Leafly
					

Chocolope, also known as "D-Line," is a popular sativa marijuana strain made by crossing Chocolate Thai with Cannalope Haze. The result is a delicious homage to the chocolate strains that were popular in the 1980s. Chocolope's hefty buds give earthy, sweet coffee flavors that provide a dreamy...




					www.leafly.com


----------



## Gadawg (May 14, 2022)

Ate a 25 mg delta 8 while out in the kayak earlier. 

Bout to grind up some wedding cake for the bong


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You are missing something wonderful in not doing LSD or MDMA 😉
> 
> But you can do DMT that's organic


I did DMT


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

I was smoking Skittlez a while back. Yesterday I did Stardawg


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 15, 2022)

I got a bunch of flower from the local dispensary, but I havent smoked it. Last time, one hit and I was a anxious/paranoid mess, LOL. And Ive been smoking for 40+ years, though I did stop for a while. Either this shit is mega-potent or I lost some tolerance. I do use a gummy each night though, kicks in while sleeping... Amazing sleep...


----------



## John Ziegler (May 15, 2022)

Im on the Blue Dream bud / wedding 🎂 vape pen 🤭


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I did DMT


stay out of my threads cocksucker


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Shit so many but most recently cherry sour


----------



## MrRogers (May 17, 2022)

Are strains regional (like craft beer?) Revel Blackwater is my desert island strain in Philly. Flower is 28-29%, concentrate is awesome too.


----------



## Yano (May 18, 2022)

Momma came home with some Lemon Drop , very nice.








						Lemon Drop Weed Strain Information | Leafly
					

Lemon Drop is a mellow, fluffy bud that provides a pleasant, giggly sensation. This strain tends to provide a more euphoric, focused experience, though some phenotypes produce a stronger body feeling that is relaxing yet not overpowering. Fittingly, Lemon Drop has a lemony, clean taste that is...




					www.leafly.com


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 18, 2022)

mac 1 all day


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Momma came home with some Lemon Drop , very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the last strain I smoked. I decided to take a break; a long break. I felt like all the smoking was holding me back on my growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swiper. (May 30, 2022)

Pre-workout meal


----------



## Gadawg (May 30, 2022)

Been on some kush mint lately. Favorite strain ever.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 30, 2022)

Wedding krasher & alien (something-something) cookies...i guess I forgot...LOL


----------



## Yano (Jun 25, 2022)

Ol lady brought this home  tonight for a treat ... it actually tastes like Biscotti , puffing on this with tea or coffee is fucking wonderful.









						Biscotti Weed Strain Information | Leafly
					

Biscotti is a potent indica-dominant hybrid marijuana strain made by crossing Gelato 25 with Sour Florida OG. This strain produces a cerebral high that leave consumers feeling relaxed, creative, and buzzy from head-to-toe. The effects of Biscotti are known to creep up on consumers, so it's best...




					www.leafly.com


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 25, 2022)

Anything from berner (cookies) is fire. I'd like to try anything from the jungleboyz but I'm currently in MO and drive to michigan to the cookies store they have. Been on a runtz kick lately. If you wouldve told me in high school that in the future we'd smoke shit that tasted like fruit I would've told you to put down the blunt cause you smoked too much. Now look at us


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 29, 2022)

Mystery alien cookies has been on the menu for weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 30, 2022)

Infantry87 said:


> Anything from berner (cookies) is fire. I'd like to try anything from the jungleboyz but I'm currently in MO and drive to michigan to the cookies store they have. Been on a runtz kick lately. If you wouldve told me in high school that in the future we'd smoke shit that tasted like fruit I would've told you to put down the blunt cause you smoked too much. Now look at us


I don't smoke weed but about 15 months ago I was working out on the road and after a 15 hour day and a fat steak my partner got me to smoke a blunt of cookies gelato with him before going off into our separate hotel rooms. I shit you not when I say I couldn't figure out how to get out of the shower 30 minutes later. I just keep looking around with the shower running trying to figure out wtf I was doing...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 30, 2022)

Is great having a store right down the road. Great times for those who enjoy this stuff.
Popped in yesterday for some re-fills...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2022)

its not weed day but i gotta give the wiz khalifa a big heads up on some fine bud


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2022)

Shit Stain: get so high you forget to wipe.


----------



## Yano (Nov 22, 2022)

Well worth looking for if you are into fruity and tasty , 19% not super stoney but a nice happy buzz with out serious couch lock.


			https://www.leafly.com/strains/orange-creamsicle


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 22, 2022)

Jungle cake, hybrid 50% both ways.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatGunz (Nov 22, 2022)

*BLACK SUGAR
&
DURBIN POISON *


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 23, 2022)

Smoking some baklava right now


----------



## thor25 (Nov 23, 2022)

Back in the day Blue Dream was the go to


----------



## Yano (Nov 23, 2022)

thor25 said:


> Back in the day Blue Dream was the go to


One of my favorites , still is.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2022)

Got a bit of the Duct Tape to get me through the holidays!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2022)

Gas has taken over as my new favorite strain. It does taste awful but it’s a great kush. My wife literally has 10+ orgasms in 15 minutes when we bang on this stuff.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 23, 2022)

Haven't smoked since 2014 maybe but I always favored Piff.....shxt used to smell like straight cat piss...almost as if you were in a trap house apartment complex in Brooklyn/Queens but that shxt used to scramble your brain...left it runny and uncooked 😄😄


----------



## IncelLifter (Nov 24, 2022)

Purple Punch, everyday before bed. 25% THC indica dominant hybrid


----------



## Yano (Dec 1, 2022)

Picked up some Chemdawg while I could , where's my man @Bro Bundy  .. lets get this fired up !!



			https://www.leafly.com/strains/chemdawg


----------



## almostgone (Dec 1, 2022)

I can't smoke now due to random hair tests, but retirement is slowly getting here. 

For my current mindset, I would opt for Blackberry Moonrocks or my old buddy, White Rhino.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Picked up some Chemdawg while I could , where's my man @Bro Bundy .. lets get this fired up !!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/strains/chemdawg



Yummm pass my way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Dec 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yummm pass my way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Passed .. from the left hand side haahahah


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Passed .. from the left hand side haahahah



Hahaha perfect. Good morning brother, hope the day treats you well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Dec 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahaha perfect. Good morning brother, hope the day treats you well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Morning Sir , and to you as well , have a great fucking day man !


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2022)

What a bunch of dopers…. Hahah 

I kid i kid

I just never enjoyed the jane…. Always gross smelling and tasting to me… maybe as an older guy i might enjoy it now 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2022)

New one


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2022)

Looks
Like rotten fucken cheese!! Is it parmesan?


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 2, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> New one
> View attachment 32614



Yummmm. Looks good man. Hybrid? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yummmm. Looks good man. Hybrid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly I do not even know. I do  not even ask my guy the names anymore as long as it looks good as fuck and gets you high as fuck I am good lol


----------



## Yano (Dec 2, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Honestly I do not even know. I do  not even ask my guy the names anymore as long as it looks good as fuck and gets you high as fuck I am good lol


HAH Thats what i'm smoking right now , Big ole nug of NoFknClue. I had some of the names wash off my tags in the rain over the summer , and i cant remember all the different fucked up names for the life of me so this is just mystery weed at this point but it sure does the trick and tastes good.    💯  😎


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> HAH Thats what i'm smoking right now , Big ole nug of NoFknClue. I had some of the names wash off my tags in the rain over the summer , and i cant remember all the different fucked up names for the life of me so this is just mystery weed at this point but it sure does the trick and tastes good.    💯  😎


Yeah I care more about the handling of it as well all shit I get is not compressed and squeezed into a hard ball. As long as it’s. Top shelf I’m good with it don’t care about names and all that shit anymore


----------



## Yano (Dec 2, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I care more about the handling of it as well all shit I get is not compressed and squeezed into a hard ball. As long as it’s. Top shelf I’m good with it don’t care about names and all that shit anymore


I hand prune , trim  and do all my own  gardening , hang it whole once the sucker leaves are all off ,  then hand trim it all into jars and put it up like pickles in the closet.

Real fussy about how it looks for what ever reason i just love pretty weed


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> I hand prune , trim  and do all my own  gardening , hang it whole once the sucker leaves are all off ,  then hand trim it all into jars and put it up like pickles in the closet.
> 
> Real fussy about how it looks for what ever reason i just love pretty weed


That’s pretty cool lol I have to look for people like you but still get it I couldn’t keep a cactus from dying most likely lol


----------



## Yano (Dec 2, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> That’s pretty cool lol I have to look for people like you but still get it I couldn’t keep a cactus from dying most likely lol


Its so much easier to grow than folks realize man , people fuck with it way to much , its a damn plant. Water it on a schedule , feed it on a schedule , once it flowers ya bust out the magnifying glass and watch the trichromes , the crystals , they form clear , turn amber , and then will go cloudy.  clear to half amber is a nice awake head buzz , almost all amber is heavy  and full on , if you let them get mostly cloudy youll get more of the couch lock and stupid buzz where ya look down for your drink and realize the joint went out at some point during the last episode of scooby doo.


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 3, 2022)

First time in a while experimenting with the edible weed.
I tried 1/4th (5mg) yesterday, and it was okay. 
I tried (3/4ths) x (1/2) = 7.5mg this morning on an empty stomach with 200mg of caffeine and I did not enjoy it. Felt too psycho-active, and my brain was not well functioning.(just did laundry and cleaned up a bit while waiting to "come-down". Currently wearing off which makes me feel better. I think 5mg is the max for me. 

Vaping of the weed is more enjoyable mentally in small amounts IMO, however, i did feel my mental performance and respiratory performance were becoming hindered, hence trying to make the switch to the edible weed.


----------



## Big-paul (Dec 4, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> Vaping of the weed is more enjoyable mentally in small amounts IMO


Nah


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 5, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> View attachment 32640
> 
> First time in a while experimenting with the edible weed.
> I tried 1/4th (5mg) yesterday, and it was okay.
> ...


Eat the whole bag


----------

